# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  جديد جدا:- FiFa 2010 Full Rip

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*





**
FIFA Soccer 10*
* (C) Electronic Arts 

Date: 25-09-2009 Game Type : Sports 
Size: 1 File Protection: Securom 

 Game Notes 

Play professional soccer your way in EA SPORTS FIFA Soccer 10. From the 
pressure. Refinements to the shooting system and tweaks to the ball physics 
create a wider, more realistic variety of shots that enhance the exhilaration 
of scoring. With over 50 improvements, FIFA 10's new Manager Mode is as close 
as you can get to running a team without actually being named to the job. 
moment you step onto the pitch, FIFA 10 challenges you to think and react 
like a real player. EA SPORTS FIFA 10 gives players new levels of control 
to experience the beautiful game like never before. This is a soccer game 
in which players can select a soccer team from across national and 
international leagues and clubs, compete in a variety of gameplay modes 
(e.g., single matches and tournament-style), and improve skills through 
practice shootouts. Wider dribble touches and new collision sharing allow 
for a less predictable yet extended fight for possession, resulting in 
more realistic battles between the dribbler and his defender. Improved 
Urgency AI logic, with over 50 new movement cycles, delivers more 
responsive positioning so your players stay focused on the ball and move 
at a speed appropriate to the action. Players better analyze space, 
resulting in pinpoint passes that give their receivers more options and 
time to outrun defensive 

 Install Notes 

1. Extract RARs 
2. Mount or burn image 
3. Install 
4. Copy the files from the Razor1911 dir to your installation dir overwriting 
the existing one. 
5. Run the game using FIFA10.exe 
6. Have fun! 


 Min. system requirements: 

? CPU: 2.4 GHz single-core 
? RAM: 512 MiByte (XP) or 1 GiByte (Vista) 
? Graphics card: Geforce 6600 or better, Ati Radeon 9800 Pro or better, Support for Shader Model 2.0 or better, DirectX 9.0c 
? VRAM: 128 MiByte 
? Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound device 
? Input: Keyboard or Dual Analog Gamepad 
? HDD: 4.4 GB or more, free disc space 
? Internet: Broadband Internet connection required for Installation and online gaming 

 Recommended system requirements 

? CPU: 3.2 GHz single-core or 2.4 GHz dual-core 
? RAM: 1 GiByte (XP) or 2 GiByte (Vista) 
? Graphics card: Geforce 7800 or better, Ati Radeon X1800 or better, Support for Shader Model 2.0 or better, DirectX 9.0c 
? VRAM: 256 MiByte 
? Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound device 
? Input: Keyboard or Dual Analog Gamepad 
? HDD: 4.4 GB or more, free disc space 
? Internet: Broadband Internet connection required for Installation and online gaming 

*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/294895281/Fifa_2010.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489241...010.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489512...010.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489316...010.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489556...010.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489259...010.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489334...010.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489299...010.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489229...010.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489245...010.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489291...010.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489504...010.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489280...010.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489329...010.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489523...010.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489535...010.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489297...010.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489502...010.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489343...010.part19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489247...010.part20.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489517...010.part21.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489286...010.part22.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489295...010.part23.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489255...010.part24.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489483...010.part25.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489507...010.part26.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489470...010.part27.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489260...010.part28.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489211...010.part29.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489239...010.part30.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29489444...010.part31.rar* *
*[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*روابط أخرى


http://rapidshare.com/files/29455738...911.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29452747...911.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29455732...911.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29455882...911.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29454330...911.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29455099...911.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29451715...911.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29455779...911.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29455217...911.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29453645...911.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29454330...911.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29455073...911.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29456314...911.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29454353...911.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29452718...911.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29453633...911.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29451690...911.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29452760...911.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29451693...911.part19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29453647...911.part20.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29456461...911.part21.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29454461...911.part22.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29451699...911.part23.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29452736...911.part24.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29455109...911.part25.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29456458...911.part26.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29453626...911.part27.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29455053...911.part28.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29454463...911.part29.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29455742...911.part30.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29452737...911.part31.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29456303...911.part32.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29453675...911.part33.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29456908...911.part34.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29451709...911.part35.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29456267...911.part36.rar
*[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*روابط أخرى



http://rapidshare.com/files/285397371/jpn-fa10.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/285399719/jpn-fa10.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/285398626/jpn-fa10.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/285396063/jpn-fa10.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/285398177/jpn-fa10.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/285391741/jpn-fa10.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/285392434/jpn-fa10.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/285395757/jpn-fa10.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/285400886/jpn-fa10.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/285399839/jpn-fa10.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/285394680/jpn-fa10.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/285398223/jpn-fa10.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/285399601/jpn-fa10.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/285394331/jpn-fa10.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/285396766/jpn-fa10.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/285394746/jpn-fa10.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/285392128/jpn-fa10.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/285392449/jpn-fa10.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/285399515/jpn-fa10.r18





**************





http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5QQXSL3P

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DZMAJQU0

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DVFWW0GF

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U1IOEFK5

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=827IB2UG

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GMMS8AO4

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FCAKMVB3

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YYU2JGK0

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MKB6W8UL

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ROLEDEPE

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6VDEIQZO

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W8AHTBNQ

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8MNIB3ZD

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8V8LJLF0

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3ZHPTZTL

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6O439HKI

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G3KA7VNZ

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8KP90DVN

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7A5N1RC4

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D30P47G7



************************



http://www.mediafire.com/?m3q1m42zejn

http://www.mediafire.com/?nlmamizz3ge

http://www.mediafire.com/?in4myemiwzt

http://www.mediafire.com/?dyn5nzzlwni

http://www.mediafire.com/?jjdwymuygyj

http://www.mediafire.com/?yjddtnvd2oy

http://www.mediafire.com/?da4wvmjq524

http://www.mediafire.com/?zm3hjezezf3

http://www.mediafire.com/?mlzm5eymicw

http://www.mediafire.com/?fdmwm5mjmnz

http://www.mediafire.com/?dw52jwnok2z

http://www.mediafire.com/?zintntyzc2z

http://www.mediafire.com/?5ynnjwt1yzj

http://www.mediafire.com/?j3wjgftjyu1

http://www.mediafire.com/?zidyud4wook

http://www.mediafire.com/?1zmzw3zn4ft

http://www.mediafire.com/?lyjiyiiefzm

http://www.mediafire.com/?mkcmt2ygdym

http://www.mediafire.com/?tizzdl1wydn

http://www.mediafire.com/?kzgnh4nngin


*[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]روابط بحجم 1.8 غيغا فقط


*
لتحميل اللعبة مقسمة لأربع اجزاء كل جزء 500 ميجا :-

Megaupload*

*Part1:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/HrLtOnf*

*Part2:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/dWQdDmc*

*Part3:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/3wGfHND*

*Part4:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/uRdExQz*

*Megaftp*

*Part1:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/UjlHdcy*

*Part2:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/qTKrFA8*

*Part3:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/mc9RAK3*

*Part4:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/TvwxlVv*

*Ezyfile*

*Part1:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/4wPQMdW*

*Part2:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/vG8rl3W*

*Part3:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/wZUjzMl*

*Part4:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/NNa8vlu*

*2shared*

*Part1:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/kNXAzcr*

*Part2:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/QmFtF9i*

*Part3:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/CTTPhJ3*

*Part4:-* *http://protect.downloadiz2.com/dVYLH4i*
*
لتحميل اللعبة مقسمة ل 200 ميجا الجزء :-

Rapidshare

Part1:- http://protect.downloadiz2.com/4R25ISJ

Part2:- http://protect.downloadiz2.com/kzljVj9

Part3:- http://protect.downloadiz2.com/ImcYOer

Part4:- http://protect.downloadiz2.com/kFUK5Ds

Part5:- http://protect.downloadiz2.com/ZtnUVbf

Part6:- http://protect.downloadiz2.com/LmhNHxz

Part7:- http://protect.downloadiz2.com/yWaRnix

Part8:- http://protect.downloadiz2.com/OF8Knpw

Part9:- http://protect.downloadiz2.com/WWRbg4c

Part10:- http://protect.downloadiz2.com/vuptnbn*

[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]روابط جديدة بحجم 1.8 غيغا

كل جزء 200 ميغا فقط 


http://hotfile.com/dl/13688821/61b6a...art01.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/13689082/0f1c6...art02.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/13689334/79676...art03.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/13689572/52f19...art04.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/13689861/c886f...art05.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/13690158/20148...art06.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/13690401/c26a2...art07.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/13690586/7c55a...art08.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/13690842/0cddf...art09.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/13690984/b7cca...art10.rar.html
[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو على مجهودك الكبيــر

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو

يسرني مرورك

----------


## nadeed

جرب انى احمالها  ولك منى الف شكر
تحياتى

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا فيك

----------

